# [error] Sin Teclado/mouse Inalám MS. (Solucionado)

## Tretoar

Hola para todos.

Me eh registrado con la final de poder poner en marcha la instalación de gentoo minimal amd64, previamente a la impresión del handbook "por si las moscas". Sin embargo mi teclado y mouse no me acompañan, (MS wireless desktop 1000 RF USB) ya que al iniciar no puedo usarlos para definir el idioma ni su configuración, ni ctrl + alt + sup.

Eh intentado desde live-cd para comenzar con chroot pero tampoco funcionan los respectivos hard, ya sea pentoo o knopixx mucho menos systemrescuecd.

pues ni idea, toda sugerencia sera bienvenida

saludos

----------

## cameta

¿Exactamente como no te funciona el teclado?

¿En modo de consola te funciona el teclado?

----------

## Tretoar

hola gracias por interesarte en el tema.

Tal cual como se lee, el teclado no funciona, es decir no responde. Tipeo y no sale nada. Esto ocurre en la fases de selección de mapeado o charmap como se le dice comúnmente, tampoco en la de idioma, ocurriendo que se carga los perfiles genéricos del mismo.

En el punto que llega a la consola para proceder la instalación, tampoco puedo tipear nada, ni ninguna combinación de teclas en particular, estando prácticamente muerto y forzado a reiniciar con "reset"

Espero haber sido claro en la respuesta y desde ya muchas gracias.

saludos

----------

## opotonil

Puedes utilizar cualquier livecd para realizar la instalación por ejemplo el de Ubuntu, si este te detecta correctamente el raton y el teclado. Simplemente inicia con el, abre una consola y sigue el hand book. La configuración de la red la tendrás que hacer con Ubuntu.

Salu2.

PD: por el kernel me suena haber visto opciones para raton y/o teclados Microsoft (si pretendes usar "genkernel" imagino que los los incluya)

----------

## Tretoar

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Si no me equivoco lo que me señalas de live-cd se llama chroot para dar paso a la instalación, o sea chrootear.  :Mr. Green: 

Con lo referente a la red, esta es automática y gestionada íntegramente hasta el acceso wifi por un aparato externo, creo que la simple deteccion de dhcp bastará.

saludos

----------

## pcmaster

Es probable que cuando te muestra esa selección no hay cargado drivers para un teclado USB (hace falta el módulo HID). Es posible que tampoco puedas apretar SUPR para entrar en la BIOS.

Habilita en la BIOS la opción de emulación de teclado PS2.

----------

## Tretoar

hola. Puedo entrar a la BIOS sin problemas y en ella hacer cuanto cambio me parezca. Sencillamente descarto que pase por ahi a razón que todo relevante a USB esta habilitada en la misma, inclusive el teclado. Igualmente muchas gracias por tu sugerencia.

¿y como es eso de la interfaz humana? (HID) digo porque sino puedo tipear no se me ocurre como implementarla al arranque :S

¿offtopic?

Ahora eh probado con otra rama freebsd, y la bendita me levantó y configuro los dispositivos. ¿Alguna idea como determinar que me falta en gentoo? 

saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Ahora eh probado con otra rama freebsd, y la bendita me levantó y configuro los dispositivos. ¿Alguna idea como determinar que me falta en gentoo? 

 

Es muy probable que puedas ejecutar chroot desde bsd, monta la partición donde vayas a instalar gentoo en un directorio que puedes crearte llamemosle /gentoo/ descomprime el stage3 en ese directorio y sigue los pasos del manual a partir de ahí.

----------

## Tretoar

bueno después de horas y horas puse llevarlo acabo muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda y paciencia.

Larga vida al p4 presscot. Si use otra arquitectura.

saludos

pd: compilando office

----------

